# How do I remove wheel weight adhesive?



## davidclayton (Jun 24, 2007)

I just bought a set of second hand wheels, and there must have been wheel weights on the outer lip at some point. No weights on the outside now, but a big black mark where the weight was attached - residue of the adhesive.

The wheels are not polished, just regular painted wheels. What should I use to remove it?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

a glue and tar remover is what you need something like AS tardis


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

^ WHAT HE SAID ^ Tardis is king of if you dont have any bit of white spirt


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tardis wd40 white spirit and even petrol take you're pick :thumb:


----------



## davidclayton (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool beans. Will try


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

As said, wd40 will do the job if you haven't got anything else


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

And finish off any tough residual or marks with AG SRP worked well on mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

And a lot of patience and elbow grease


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

You might also need something like an old credit card to scrape the glue off. When I did mine it certainly wasn't a wipe on wipe off process. That stuff sticks!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Strothow said:


> As said, wd40 will do the job if you haven't got anything else


WD40 Is amazing so many things you can do with it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Soak a make-up pad in Tardis, place on adhesive and leave for an hour, rub adhesive of with finger= Simples!!!


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Buy Orchard AutoCare Tar Cleanse, which being more of a gel wont run off like Tardis will, spray on, leave, remove with MF.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Toffee wheel off eBay job done


----------

